# Northwest Winter Drive



## R Whiteman (Dec 6, 2010)

It has been several years since we have driven the Brady Loop Drive with our miniature horses. This is a very easy drive on country roads that make a loop through the farmlands in our area. I think the drive is about three to four miles on or along paved roads. There is very little traffic on these roads. There are two loops, a short loop and a longer loop for those that might want more of a challenge. Sometimes there is an abundance of wildlife. Last time we saw eagles.

We are planning for January 2, 2011 . We use a boat launch that has parking for trailers as a rendezvous. It does have bathrooms (well sort of) and it is easy to find for most people. You will need a Vehicle permit from Fish and Game. Bring a friend that has one and save money. You should also have a slow moving vehicle sign on your cart. We plan to arrive sometime before 10 A.M and start the drive by 11 A.M. We are not organizers or sponsors of this drive but if anyone wants to join us feel free to come and have some fun. There are no official rules or start times. Food and drinks are on your own.

Ron

Directions:

From Seattle go south on 1-5 take exit 104 and proceed like you are going to Aberdeen. (Exit 104 to hwy 101 stay to the left to hwy 8 then to hwy 12 at Elma about 26 miles from I-5. Brady is about 5 miles further . You will need to be in the left lane after crossing the Satsop River Bridge. The Brady exit is about 500 yards after the bridge . You will be turning left off the freeway onto Brady loop Rd. There is a turn lane. Go to the stop sign and turn right onto Brady Loop Rd. The next turn is left on Foster In about a mile the road goes to the right and turns into Brady Loop Rd W. You will see the Recreational area/boat launch on the left. If you have Google Earth, use Brady loop Rd , Montesano, Washington, as the location. It will show the roads very clearly.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 6, 2010)

For once I'm off New Year's Eve but I'm working the 1st and 2nd. Dang it! Maybe I can coax someone at work into trading that day for me as I'd really like to come. It would be a great outing for Turbo to get used to other horses and carts by being ponied along. (Of course as a stallion it could be a bit interesting. Hmm. Was planning on gelding in late Jan./early Feb.




)

Still, I know Kody would like it and it would be fun to drive in company again.

Leia


----------



## jleonard (Dec 6, 2010)

You Northwesterner's have all the fun! Wish I were closer to join in your great activities, have a wonderful time to all those who attend!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 6, 2010)

jleonard said:


> You Northwesterner's have all the fun!


Says she taking weekly driving lessons with *Sterling Graburn* at Gayla!!






And living less than an hour from the Horse Park! Lucky dog.





Leia


----------



## jleonard (Dec 6, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Says she taking weekly driving lessons with *Sterling Graburn* at Gayla!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! OK, OK, I have it pretty good



Still sounds like you guys have an awesome group of mini driving friends out there!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Dec 6, 2010)

> Says she taking weekly driving lessons with *Sterling Graburn* at Gayla!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto that!

Hey Jess how about if you and Locita come by and pick up me and Butch and we'll head to the beautiful Pacific northwest for some fun??!!!

Should only be a two weeks long trip!


----------



## R Whiteman (Dec 6, 2010)

If some distant friends were to be in the area on said day,there may be a chance that a horse and a carriage might just appear. Just a word in advance and you could have a chance to participate in our festive event here in "The Great Northwest." Those that live close , don't make an excuse just bring you and your cayuse and enjoy .

Ron

P.S. This is not that far from Oregon


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 6, 2010)

Leia, if you want to go just say the word and maybe we can carpool. I MAY be ready to go down there by then. ***FINGERS CROSSED*** If it is too much, maybe we can figure out an alternative local to us in the same time frame.





Amy, who is still laying on the couch trying very hard, very, very hard, to be a good patient.


----------



## susanne (Dec 8, 2010)

I was hoping you were going to put this drive together once again! I believe that Sunday is open for us -- I just need to buy an SMV sign to be street legal.

I'll have to check in with a couple of nearby drivers to make certain the Highway 30 contingent is well represented.


----------



## jleonard (Dec 8, 2010)

Peggy P said:


> Ditto that!
> 
> Hey Jess how about if you and Locita come by and pick up me and Butch and we'll head to the beautiful Pacific northwest for some fun??!!!
> 
> Should only be a two weeks long trip!


Sounds good to me Peggy!


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 10, 2010)

This sounds like great fun. I will have to see how that weekend sets up for me. Problem is the only horse I could bring is standing around and totally out of condition at this time. No doubt she would love to get out and strut her stuff but at her age it would take a while to get her in shape for a drive like that. Doesn't help that my driver went and got herself pregnant so is unable to hook up the truck and trailer and do the hauling for me.

I will see what I can come up with though I have close to a month to prepare. Believe Susanne will not let this one rest. Short of driving down here and throwing us in the van with them she is already working on how to get us there. Even if I'm kicking and screaming all the way. LOL.


----------



## R Whiteman (Dec 15, 2010)

There may be a need to make some slight modifications to our plans. At this point some of the roadways are somewhat damp and may require those drivers wishing to participate to take some proactive training and other precautions prior to the drive. There is a very good chance that conditions will improve. However, here are some things to consider.

I am not sure how difficult it is going to be to attach a snorkel to a driving bridle. I think the hardest part will be to develop a model that will allow the horse to breath through their nostrils and still allow the bridle and bit to do its job. I have a few ideas, but hesitate to elaborate much at this time. It might be a good idea to use the snorkel attachment a few times prior to the drive. Please send pictures of working models.

It may not require SCUBA gear but it wouldn't hurt to practice a few swimming strokes prior to the drive.

I will be checking with the Coast Guard to see if a flare gun and a horn will be required on the carts if they going to pass through extended water crossings. Might want to pick up some life jackets, as they may be required also. Lights are only required at night most of the time. Make sure the carriage or cart is "sea worthy".

Good news for some. There may be some additional opportunities to participate in fishing activities from the seat of the cart. I will check to see if landing a salmon or steelhead during a drive through a water crossing qualifies as an "incidental" catch.

I am looking forward to this drive and hope that a minor inconveniences will not discourage anyone from coming.

I will keep you posted,

Ron


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL.



Yup, mother nature will always do her best to keep things from getting boring. Hope your drive proceeds with out too much re-planning.


----------



## susanne (Dec 15, 2010)

.

Any suggestions on how best to hitch a mini to a kayak?

Fortunately, to best prepare Mingus for the Northwest Winter Swim -- I mean Drive, hehe -- we arranged for lots of standing water in the "dry" lot. Perhaps if I get him some Mark Spitz-style swim trunks (I know, I'm aging myself) and some hip swim goggles, he'll think he's cool.

.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 15, 2010)

Be sure to desensitize your horse to the deployment of self-inflating emergency flotation devices as well. Water wings under your tail can be a bit startling at first!

Sleigh bells can be replaced with fog horns for easier sound-production while slogging along and don't forget that duct tape can assist in fastening an umbrella or two to your seatback for a temporary and environmentally-friendly watershed arrangement.

Think of it this way...it could be worse. The temps could drop by then and all that water could be ice!





Leia


----------



## susanne (Dec 16, 2010)

Please check out my new post and give us your critique on our storm driving turnout.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just an update- I happened to mention to my coworker that I'd originally been hoping to get that Sunday off but had given up and to my surprise she offered to trade me for coverage of one of her vacation shifts later that week. So suddenly I'm free to come if the weather holds!





Susanne has volunteered (pending Keith's agreement) to pony Turbo from their cart so if he pulls any stallion antics there will be an actual human on the end of the line to correct him and that allows me to put Kody in his Hyperbike so I don't have to worry so much about him being out of condition. Given those arrangements and asking any drivers with mares not to walk right next to Turbo I think we ought to be fine.





See ya there barring rain, ice, sleet, snow, or other unpleasant winter weather conditions.





Leia


----------



## Carriage (Dec 23, 2010)

Perhaps if I get him some Mark Spitz-style swim trunks (I know, I'm aging myself) and some hip swim goggles, he'll think he's cool.

I like it Miss Susanne,

How about instead of the speedo you go with a 1930's style one piece suit for modesty of course. I'm thinking that the addition of some water wings might be in order. Or better yet strap a bunch of swim noodles to him for flotation and safety. Wrecks are one thing but I gotta think that under water wrecks are worse, eh?

We have joked for years that we were going to put pontoons on our dogcarts. We get the Newfie folk to have another certification for their water trials featuring the swim/pulling of the dogcart through a water born obstacle course. Wonder what the proper driving attire would be....?

Wonder how many beginners are going to try this... You had better get all over that disclaimer for cheese sakes.





Bb


----------



## susanne (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Bob, did you check out the photo of our turnout for the Winter Drive over on this thread?

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=120798

I suppose you're right about the disclaimer!


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 24, 2010)

I know you all will have a wonderful time at the Winter Drive 2011. We will be thinking of all of you out there sporting your best horses. I hope to join in on some of the fun later in the year. Ron and Dorothy thank you both for the wonderful invitation. We will be seeing you in the spring and know you will enjoy our little guy. I am so looking forward to seeing him driving and doing exactly what he was bred to do.

Merry Christmas to all of you and The Happiest of New Years.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 28, 2010)

*sigh* Change in plans again. Will not be coming. Have fun you guys!

Leia


----------



## R Whiteman (Dec 30, 2010)

The weather report advise in the 40's with only a chance of rain. I drove the roads and they are all clear and above water at this time. It looks like Susanne will not need to bring her unique carriage after all. Now all I have to do is pick which horse to drive.

Hope to see many there,

Ron


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 31, 2010)

I know you guys will have a great drive. Can't wait to hear everyone's response following. Wish I could join in with all of you. Maybe later in the year when things get better.

To all of you have a wonderful drive.


----------



## susanne (Jan 1, 2011)

After weeks of anticipation of this drive (Mingus had his arctic camo suit ready to go), we have discovered that our van needs front end work and is decidedly UN-road worthy! (We knew it would need this soon, but soon turned into NOW this afternoon coming home.)

Perhps I can convince Mingus to stick out his thumb and flag down a truck with room for us all? Otherwise, I'm afraid we're not going to make it!


----------



## R Whiteman (Jan 1, 2011)

[bummer Susanne. That's just not right. Too bad you aren't a little closer, we'd come get you ourselves. So sorry you can't come...

Dorothy


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 1, 2011)

Well please open the event with some healing thoughts for my poor leg! First my ankle reconstruction and now an accident involving the walking cast/ boot and some ice! A turned knee and possible meniscal injury, and I am once again immobile on the couch.




I am so frustrated I could just SCREAM! All I can think of is Merridy quoting the old saying that what you are doing on the first day of the year will be what you are doing all year. And THAT scares the crap out of me! Here's to healthy, strong joints and a year of show and CDE fun with my beautiful Sensation, who I sent off to Patty a couple of days ago for training. Will DEFINITELY be thinking of all my wonderful friends out enjoying the day!


----------



## R Whiteman (Jan 2, 2011)

What a great day for a drive. Here is the view from the driver's seat. The Duck had a great time too.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad you had fun, and it looks like it was very nice out.





I REALLY wanted to go, but I hadn't spent any holiday time with my old man, and also I was concerned about transporting my girl in an open back horse trailer with the freezing temperatures





Can we plan this drive again in the spring or summer?

Daryl


----------



## jleonard (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad you guys had fun and didn't need to use the scuba gear!


----------



## Shortpig (Jan 3, 2011)

The more I look at the picture the more I realized. Why would anyone want to drive a horse they can't see over the back of? As in the Biggies. What a beautiful view you had of such an awesome day. Look at the color of that sky and the beautiful scenery. Other than being freezing cold what an awesome driving experience you had.

I must add tough after reading the list of what you passed (stated in an email msg) that could have upset a new driving horse and the fact that none of that upset The Duck. Lucky for you pigs weren't on that list. She might have once again tried to go say hello to those who's language she understands. Afterall pigs are a Duck's best friend.

I agree with Daryl. I would also enjoy this drive in the spring or summer when it is semi-warm and beautiful blue skies. Maybe sometime in June after Duckie's new brother or sister is foaled and able to control things here at home.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 3, 2011)

Shortpig said:


> The more I look at the picture the more I realized. Why would anyone want to drive a horse they can't see over the back of? As in the Biggies. What a beautiful view you had of such an awesome day.


You are right on! We have both low vehicles (Meadowbrooks) and high ones for our big horses, and the view is much better with the high ones. (You do have to be a bit more concerned about top heaviness and tipping, though. Side hills are no fun.



) I don't think I could stand to drive a Jerald behind a big horse! And those Easy Entrys behind a big horse would rot, too! Our marathon vehicle is great, though! Stable and high enough!

Myrna


----------



## R Whiteman (Jan 3, 2011)

We discussed the idea of a spring, summer drive on the same roads and also thought it would be a great idea. Horses would be fitter and able to do the longer loop and mild weather with a guarantee of no SCUBA needs would make things easier to plan. We'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 6, 2011)

Yay that sounds great. We have two horses, two harnesses two carts. Just have to figure a way to get two carts in my little explorer! Falcon and Mister would love it!


----------

